# Where do you keep your feed?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The garage in steralites. NOT in the barn like we used to.....learned that lesson when the horses opened their stall doors (forgot to put the extra lock on) and my gelding ate a ton of supplements! We were so worried but he was okay, didn't even show any signs of sickness. But it was a heads-up that something worse could have happened. So now we keep it in the garage and carry the rations back daily. The hay, however, is kept in the loft
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always kept my feed in a feed room. Back in PA I used an old chest freezer but here in SC I bought one of those steel tool lockers that the construction guys use on the job. I got it at Home Depot ~9 years ago. It's pretty heavy (takes 2 guys to move it) and even if the horses got to it, there is no way they could get at the feed inside. Both containers were totally animal proof (rodents included). I also hang a scale above it so that I can weigh their feed.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have plastic garbage bins with clip on lids for all the different pellets we have. They are pretty good, water tight, etc - One of the lids got chewed my rodents in the old shed but we just duct taped it up and it hasn't happened again/

Our Speedi-Beet and copra is kept in one of dad's old toolboxes he had on the back of his ute, divided into two compartments. It works ok and fits a full two bags of each, but it isn't completely sealed so we get spiderwebs in there.

We have chaff in a 44 gallon drum that is great, but we don't really use the chaff anymore and don't have anywhere else to put it lol.

If we had the facilities I would have a dedicated feedroom with one wall of waist high-ish compartments for all the different feeds. We have about 5 different feeds at the moment.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I generally just feed hay and it stays stacked up in the back of the barn. We do have a bag of range cubes that we keep in the corner of the tack room though. No special bins or containers for us.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Most of the feed are in large metal trash cans. However, I put Ice's rice bran in a large plastic trash can, one of the other boarders food is in a red barrel with a screw on top, and another boarder keeps her alfalfa cubes in a garbage can with a snap on lid. We do have an open air feed room, theres no actual door that closes it off from the rest of the world, so if we leave bags of feed out for too long, bugs get in them.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Ours just go in metal rubbish bins, and they live in the end stable along with the hay.

Never had a horse escape into the feed room but then Lottie has a tendency to undo the bolt on her stable, so I'm always extra cautious to make sure i do up every single bolt on the yard!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

We have a feed shed, and chaff is in 44 drums, we also have a large plastic drum, a smaller metal drum, and an old fridge thats layed down, theres two different types of feed in the freezer part and the fridge part lol. And our mineral mix is just in the bucket it comes in.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have what was meant to be a tack area attached to the side of our "big" barn (lol, it's one stall). It's become the feed room. Hay is stacked in 2/3 of the room (approx 50 bales at a time) and then alfalfa cubes in a large lidded garbage can, beet pulp pellets and rice bran in smaller lidded buckets (actually "re-cycled" cat litter buckets). The hoof supplement is in the tub it came in.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have 2 of those big, Rubbermaid containers with locking lids. Each tub holds 150 lbs. of grain. The one tub holds enough pellets for my 2 Arabians for 2 weeks, and the other holds enough complete feed for my TB for 2 weeks. I go through 300 lbs. of feed/pellets every two weeks.

It's in the main part of my barn, which is an old auto repair garage that I converted when I bought the place.

I can fit 100-150 square bales of hay in there too, and it stays dry.

The barn cats and snakes take care of keeping rodents and birds out of the grain.


----------



## qtrsnkids (May 12, 2010)

We use a large chest freezer for our main grain, and use garbage cans with lids for others. I secure the cans with a bungee cord across cause we have a mini that thinks she is Houdini...lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use metal garbage cans w/lids. We tried plastic, and although the cats took care of the small rodents, they couldn't keep up with all the squirrels (we have lots) that would chew through the plastic.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a combination feed and tack room. Which is actually a stall as far as its construction goes. 

Grain is kept in several different containers but mainly I use some stainless steel bins that Mr. AB made. They hold 100lbs of pelleted feed each.

Right now I have a barn guest and did not have anymore grain containers so his feed is in a couple of Rubbermaid toters.

The horses can not get into the feed room unless they learn how to open a stall latch (twice, first to get out of their stall and then to get into the feed room). Rodents.... They can not get into my stainless steel containers and have not tried to get into the Rubbermaid containers. I think the cats dry food being in the same room limits the rodents ability to spend too much time invading.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We ahve a hay shed that we stack all our hay in, and then special stuff like grain and pellets are kept in their bags in the corner of that. Nothin' special...I have a knife stuck in the side of the barn wall that I use to open the bags but that's about it. Why spend money on containers that do us no use?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Why spend money on containers that do us no use?


The containers tend to help with keeping the rodents out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Why spend money on containers that do us no use?


Keeping out rodents, other furry critters, and bugs are the reason people use containers.

I'm fairly certain Oregon isn't free of any of those pests, and if they get into your grain stores they'll have to be discarded.

I'd rather pay _once_ for a container, than have to continually replace feed because I didn't think ahead.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a couple of garbage cans. One for horse food and the other for cat food. I've never had a problem with rodents, which as someone else said may be due to the barn cats being fed all around the feed bins. Not terribly worried about the horses getting out and getting into the horse feed either. They'd have to be pretty talented with the current gates. Heck I have problems opening it sometimes.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I keep his cubes in their bag, in a bin and the supplements tucked down the side. The bin is pastc with a lid, we keep it in the tack room.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

were i keep my horse at, they have a feed room and all of the grain is in plastic garbage cans (we have no problem with rodents getting into them) then the boarders have a metal garbage cans, and then the vitamins are in a metal garbage can, and so is the beet pulp.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

In metal garbage cans set along one wall. I don't have a feed room, so that's the next best thing for me.


----------

